

Show HN:  Flatchy Bird – An HTML5 Flappy Bird Tribute/Parody - curiousphil

flatchybird.com<p>Hopefully HN isn&#x27;t too beneath a little fart humor from time to time. We may be a little immature at Curious Media, but we have a lot of fun! Our initial goal was two days, but its looking a little more like 3.5 days at this point for the web version. We thought a farting bird would be pretty funny. We repurposed some of the artwork from another one of our games to save a little time and built it using ImpactJS. There is a leader board that records your best score. There are still some minor bugs and such, but overall it should be fairly playable on desktops, tablets and mobile devices. We haven&#x27;t really tested it on legacy devices yet. What do you think?
======
nogridbag
Fun game. I noticed occasionally the flapping sound would not play (Chrome 32
- desktop) and sometimes the gameplay wasn't quite smooth which surprised me
as there aren't many entities on the screen. I'm just getting started with
ImpactJS and I'm hoping I made the right choice! It was still a very amusing
game. Too bad your office isn't on the east coast!

~~~
curiousphil
Thanks for trying it out and providing some feedback. We definitely have some
optimization to do still so hopefully we can get it running silky smooth.
Where on the east coast are you? One of our project managers works from home
in upstate New York. Good luck with Impact! We've been pretty happy with it.

------
computerslol
It doesn't work in internet explorer 11.

~~~
curiousphil
Thanks, we'll look into this.

------
herokusaki
Why did you choose ImpactJS?

~~~
curiousphil
Our team has been using ImpactJS for a couple years now for html5 game
development. We've established a good workflow and some helpful tools that
make developing for multiple platforms fairly straightforward. Impact is
fairly established now and has a good community.

------
elwell
that's pretty funny. interesting that it's black & white.

~~~
curiousphil
Thanks!

------
ericthegoodking
you guys have a great website. Funny game too.

~~~
curiousphil
Thanks a lot! It was a fun little side project.

------
imns
How are things like this not copyright infringement?

------
m0llusk
crappy bird, tap to crap

~~~
curiousphil
Hahaha version 2.0

